# husqvarna 545 chainsaw



## bigtuna (Aug 8, 2014)

I have for sale in s.w. mo. A like new 50cc chainsaw. Less than 1 yr old. I paid $479. For the saw. It is the new auto tunetechnology . Computer tunes the saw every few secs. This saw actually has less than 1 qt. Of husqvarna fuel mix ran thru it. It really is like new. $350.00 just the saw. Not the case.thank you for looking......... rick


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm curious. Why selling? After such low use, what did not work out for you?


----------



## bigtuna (Aug 8, 2014)

Sold it. It is a great saw, i had a hankerin for a new handgun. I'm a saw junkie. If not for wanting a new handgun it would still be in the saw stable. But boy i sure do like my new gsg 922 . It was a great saw though, nice trim saw.


----------

